
Microsoft Silverlight 1.0 Launches, Will Support Linux - staunch
http://mashable.com/2007/09/04/silverlight-1/
======
tuukkah
Heh, trying to install on Linux, their web site gave me a 404 on
"<http://www.microsoft.com/silverlight/undefined>". undefined is the new NULL
:-)

